# Next chapter: shopping for new car as a single



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2020)

Not sure if I ever mentioned this, but my current car is a lease.  The lease ends in the spring, so it is off to go shopping.  First time in years I have done this solo.  I mean, I have input from people I trust, but basically it is all on me this time.
I am going to buy rather than lease, this time. And going back to a gas car, rather than electric.  The electric was Rick's dream, which I am glad he got fulfilled, but I no longer want one. 

On the advice of several people, I went yesterday to a local Toyota dealer.  I am looking first at the Rav 4.  It is AWD, and great in the snow.  I liked the one I looked at. I am going to go back soon for a test drive.  Then go from there.  I am really looking forward to this new adventure.  I would like to travel some, and long distance trips are hard in an electric. There are not enough easily accessable public charging ports to make travel feasible in an electric.  I will NOT miss it.

Except for the traveling I plan to do, I really do not drive enough to care much about gas prices and stuff. I am more concerned on how well the car handles, and how good a product it is for my money.


----------



## charry (Jan 18, 2020)

why buy, when you can lease ?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2020)

charry said:


> why buy, when you can lease ?



TBH, I have the money to pay cash outright for a new car. No monthly payments.  My brother


----------



## charry (Jan 18, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> TBH, I have the money to pay cash outright for a new car. No monthly payments.  My brother





but a leased car never gets old....so in the long run it doesnt cost you any money.....
ive had 6yrs of no expense car bills, A brand new car every 2 years , is so much cheaper.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2020)

Marie

Before you make the purchase take the time to get an insurance quote or two for the cost of full coverage.

Good luck and enjoy your new vehicle!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2020)

*I get what you all are saying. @Aunt Bea I have had the same insurance agent for over 20 years. Pretty satisfied with service I am getting from them.  They have treated me well over the years.

As for my decision to buy, rather than lease. Our last few cars have been leases. So I get the advantages of it.  But in discussions with others, and putting my own thoughts into the matter, I do want to buy this time.  A Toyota can and will last me a long time, and will treat me well, as long as I treat it well.  I do have the money to buy the car outright, with no hit to my investments and long term financial future.  And to be honest, I am tired of HAVING to go car shopping every three years.  

I do not put a lot of miles on a car any more, so there will not be as much wear and tear as when I was working.  I am not making the decision to buy over lease without proper thought about each option.  And there is that small part of me who wants to go without the monthly car payments.  This way I can better use the extra money for small investments, and travel.  

I still look forward to your input, and WILL listen. It is just that the decision to buy is pretty much set in stone for me right now.  I have been weighing it for the past year.*


----------



## Catlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Leasing a car is good if you want the latest every few years and don't mind making payments every single month for the rest of your life.  I am the buy and hold car owner and as long as I like my vehicle I don't care if it's the latest every three years.  My cars have lasted 9, 16, and 21 years and this last one is already 5 and will be my last.  I have always bought new, though, except for my first car which was used and a lemon and only lasted me a few months.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2020)

@Marie I wasn't questioning the insurance agency or company that you use.

The Rav4 is a popular vehicle for car thieves and because of that the cost of full coverage can run higher than on some other vehicles.  

I'm not sure what it would be in Western New York for a Senior but in some areas of the country the cost of coverage is pretty pricey.

I would touch base with the agent and get a quote so you don't have any surprises after the deal has been made.

Good luck!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)

A person should shop for new insurance companies every few years. I think Marie, you may be surprised how much money you'll save with a new company. Then, when their rates increase after awhile, you go on to the next.

Try asking a broker to find you a good deal rather than the agents.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2020)

*@Aunt Bea Good point on insurance. I will ask them.  @Catlady I get you. That is how I feel now. I want my car to be MINE. I never felt the leased cars were mine.  Again, we are back to me having sat back and done what my husband wanted. He felt having a lease would work out best for us, at the time. And easier to get out of if something happened to one of us while we still had two cars.

Sigh, sometimes this thinking for oneself can be a bit draining.  There is still that part of me that wonders what Rick would think of the decisions and choices I have made over the past year.*


----------



## Catlady (Jan 18, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Again, we are back to me having sat back and done what my husband wanted. He felt having a lease would work out best for us, at the time. And easier to get out of if something happened to one of us while we still had two cars.  Sigh, sometimes this thinking for oneself can be a bit draining.  There is still that part of me that wonders what Rick would think of the decisions and choices I have made over the past year.  *



I was only married 4 1/2 years and back then I remember being very dependent on him, I did what he wanted to do.   Being single was scary but also very liberating.   I alone was responsible for my mistakes but also I alone had the credit for my successes.  I like it better this way.

I feel about leasing a car the same way I feel about renting, at the end all you have is receipts and no ownership.  I've never leased a car and would only do it for short term needs, like on vacation or waiting to buy my own car.  To each his own, we should do only what is appealing to us.  Do what makes YOU happy.


----------



## charry (Jan 19, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Leasing a car is good if you want the latest every few years and don't mind making payments every single month for the rest of your life.  I am the buy and hold car owner and as long as I like my vehicle I don't care if it's the latest every three years.  My cars have lasted 9, 16, and 21 years and this last one is already 5 and will be my last.  I have always bought new, though, except for my first car which was used and a lemon and only lasted me a few months.





my last owned car  ,was 8yrs old, and in one year, the car cost me over 2000 pounds in repairs...so thats not for me anymore...


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

charry said:


> my last owned car  ,was 8yrs old, and* in one year, the car cost me over 2000 pounds in repairs*...so thats not for me anymore...


Just curious, did you ever tally up how much you spend each year leasing your car?   I bet it's more than $3600 EACH year.  Decent cars don't have large repairs EVERY YEAR.   I don't care if you lease or rent and like it that way, we all should do what makes us happy.  I like to own and that makes _me_ happy.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

@charry -  By the way, I have NEVER leased a car so I did a quick google.  Sounds like a lot of fees added to the monthly payments.  Like I said, leasing is good for people who like new cars every three years.  I used to know a 28 year old guy who used to BUY expensive cars every three years.  But he lived at home with his parents, I bet he stopped doing it after he married and had a family to support.

https://www.creditkarma.com/auto/i/cost-to-lease-a-car/


----------



## charry (Jan 19, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Just curious, did you ever tally up how much you spend each year leasing your car?   I bet it's more than $3600 EACH year.  Decent cars don't have large repairs EVERY YEAR.   I don't care if you lease or rent and like it that way, we all should do what makes us happy.  I like to own and that makes _me_ happy.




I paid 1.800   for my Brand new Skoda Yeti....a year for 3 yrs catlady.....and my Mercedes is only slightly more....
The only fee i had monthly was an extra 10 pound a month  for all maintenance work, i didnt need MOT, it didnt need servicing .......but i never needed anything done....it was a dream, and my merc is the same ....

Is so much cheaper.....i ll always lease ...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2020)

We leased a couple of cars a long time ago, and bought a couple brand new, but moved to purchasing 2-3 year old vehicles for the past 20 years, replacing them only when absolutely necessary.  Reliability is the #1 factor when we're winnowing the choices of what to purchase.  

@Marie5656, best of luck with this rather daunting process.  Like you, we pay for our vehicles outright.  No financing.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2020)

charry said:


> I paid 1.800   for my Brand new Skoda Yeti....a year for 3 yrs catlady.....and my Mercedes is only slightly more....
> The only fee i had monthly was an extra 10 pound a month  for all maintenance work, i didnt need MOT, it didnt need servicing .......but i never needed anything done....it was a dream, and my merc is the same ....
> 
> Is so much cheaper.....i ll always lease ...


So roughly $200 US per month.  Not a bad deal, Charry.  I can understand why you'd lease. 

To lease the 2020 version of the 2017 RAV4 hybrid we just bought: $4400 down and $483 a month.  So after 36 months we'd have a sunk cost of $21,788 and walk away with no asset. 

Bought a used one with low mileage for $27K. It wasn't even a close call.


----------



## charry (Jan 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> So roughly $200 US per month.  Not a bad deal, Charry.  I can understand why you'd lease.
> 
> To lease the 2020 version of the 2017 RAV4 hybrid we just bought: $4400 down and $483 a month.  So after 36 months we'd have a sunk cost of $21,788 and walk away with no asset.
> 
> Bought a used one with low mileage for $27K. It wasn't even a close call.





christ, thats expensive over there .....actually , it was 160.00 a month.....


----------



## charry (Jan 19, 2020)

i thought in the usa, once a car was old, they used to drive them into a car park, leave the keys in, and let anyone  take their pick !!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

charry said:


> christ, thats expensive over there .....*actually , it was 160.00 a month*.....


1810 pounds = $2356 = $196+ a month. 

BUT, if you're happy leasing then more power to you.  YOU are the only one that matters.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 19, 2020)

charry said:


> my last owned car  ,was 8yrs old, and in one year, the car cost me over 2000 pounds in repairs...so thats not for me anymore...


Wow...did you buy that car new or used?  Obviously it was a lemon.


----------



## charry (Jan 20, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wow...did you buy that car new or used?  Obviously it was a lemon.


..i bought it when it was 5 yrs old.....no lemon .. liberty.....a car is like a body, it falls apart in time !!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

My only advice @Marie5656,    since I  just bought a new car  ...   Take a wheelin' dealin'  guy with you to do the negotiating if you can.  
Could save you a bundle!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2020)

charry said:


> ..i bought it when it was 5 yrs old.....no lemon .. liberty.....a car is like a body, it falls apart in time !!


We always used to buy old cars...most were high end cars to begin with though.  Love a good low mileage 3 yr old car and then drive it for another decade or more.  What do you expect from someone who "names" her cars?!

We have right now a classic '91 Jeep Renegade (about 45,000 miles on it I think) bought a couple years old or so, a 2014 Caddy CTS Coupe (we bought this cherry new) with 37,000 miles on it  and a 2006 Ford Escape Limited (bought it 3 yrs old off e-bay) with about 28,000 miles on it.  All are in good condition and we've been happy with them over the years.  

Hope my body is holding up that good, too...lol!


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 20, 2020)

I hold onto my cars as long as I can I’ve been able to pay them off in full, nowadays I have the money saved that if something is in bad shape and very old I can purchase another one. I don’t buy very expensive cars but they’re only a year or two old and it works great for me.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 20, 2020)

the warranty is more  important than the cost of the car
American made cars warranties are ridiculous, (Ford)  while Japanese, Korean cars offer great warranties; however, their warranties often require
any repairs take place at their dealership$$$, 
The Volvo is supposed to be the safest car built (that's from ten years ago)


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My only advice @Marie5656,    since I  just bought a new car  ...   Take a wheelin' dealin'  guy with you to do the negotiating if you can.
> Could save you a bundle!


Agreed. I am bringing my niece. She is good at this


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 20, 2020)

The last vehicle I bought was a dealer certified used trade in. Had 50,000 miles on it, but, it came with a bumper to bumper 100,000 mile or 5 year warranty.  It was well worth the money I pent and except for brake pads and the usual oil changes, I've done nothing else to it. Will probably outlast me.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 20, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Agreed. I am bringing my niece. She is good at this



Another thing to consider is that there are probably some left over 2019 cars at the dealer and buying with cash would put you in a pretty good position. Also, even leftover model years come with a complete dealer warranty just like the new year ones.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 20, 2020)

I change every two years now. It keeps the resale/trade high. I bought a Nissan Titan in May of 2018 but now I am reading Nissan trucks in 2019 were near dead last in truck sales and that will be bad for trade in value.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> the warranty is more  important than the cost of the car
> American made cars warranties are ridiculous, (Ford)  while Japanese, Korean cars offer great warranties; however, their warranties often require
> any repairs take place at their dealership$$$,
> The Volvo is supposed to be the safest car built (that's from ten years ago)


Jerry, would tend to disagree on the Korean car's great warranties.  We had an Amati - upscale model - at 60,000 miles it was "come in for your free check - up on your 100,000 mile Bumper to Bumper warranty.  So, we took the car in and they said at 60,000 miles for warranty protection they replaced this and that and charged us 600 bucks.  Some B to B warranty, huh.So beware, guys!  No more Korean cars for us.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 20, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Another thing to consider is that there are probably some left over 2019 cars at the dealer and buying with cash would put you in a pretty good position. Also, even leftover model years come with a complete dealer warranty just like the new year ones.



I already asked. the 19s are gone.  Will be getting a 2020, which they will be wanting to start moving out to make room for the 2021s. So, a good deal is still an option


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I already asked. the 19s are gone.  Will be getting a 2020, which they will be wanting to start moving out to make room for the 2021s. So, a good deal is still an option


Boy, next year sure passed faster than I expected...lol!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 20, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Another thing to consider is that there are probably some *left over 2019 cars at the dealer *and buying with cash would put you in a pretty good position. Also, even leftover model years come with a complete dealer warranty just like the new year ones.


When I wanted a new car in 2014 I thought of getting the old year of 2013 and getting a good deal.  The problem with that was there were only a few left and I was picky about what I wanted, mainly the color white, which in hot Tucson is needed and there were none left in white.  White makes the car 10 degrees cooler, you don't want a dark car in hot climates.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 20, 2020)

Liberty, post 31 warns:  warranty
That is correct, when purchasing car it is what the salesperson touts,
When you take it in for repair, strange things occur. it is not what you were told the service department has the last word.

Obviously, this occurs long after you have purchased the car.  Your sales person is either gone or 'does not recall telling you that.'
The service schedule is in the back of the 'thick book' you get with the car, after the purchase is completed.

You think, 'well there a large corp and reliable...'  I think their as bad as any used car lot


----------



## Manatee (Feb 4, 2020)

The last time we made a car payment was in the late 1980s.  
I don't understand the benefit of making lease payments and at the end of the lease you don't own anything.
I prefer to pay cash for a carefully selected used car.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 4, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Liberty, post 31 warns:  warranty
> That is correct, when purchasing car it is what the salesperson touts,
> When you take it in for repair, strange things occur. it is not what you were told the service department has the last word.
> 
> ...


Personally...don't think you can beat buying a lower mileage 3 yr old car and driving it till the wheels fall off- with a good local mechanic you can trust.  The cars aren't so "pretty" you have to cry over the first parking lot dent, either.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Personally...don't think you can beat buying a lower mileage 3 yr old car and driving it till the wheels fall off- with a good local mechanic you can trust.  The cars aren't so "pretty" you have to cry over the first parking lot dent, either.


My mother and stepfather used to do that.  They would buy high mileage late model cars and then sell them off the front lawn when they were ready for a new one.  They didn't drive much so over 3 or 4 years they were able to balance out the mileage.  They were good at playing the little old couple that only drove the car to church on sunny Sundays.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother and stepfather used to do that.  They would buy high mileage late model cars and then sell them off the front lawn when they were ready for a new one.  They didn't drive much so over 3 or 4 years they were able to balance out the mileage.  They were good at playing the little old couple that only drove the car to church on sunny Sundays.


We've still got one... a 2006 Escape Limited with low miles on it!  Plus a classic old Jeep we love.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2020)

Manatee said:


> The last time we made a car payment was in the late 1980s.
> I don't understand the benefit of making lease payments and at the end of the lease you don't own anything.
> I prefer to pay cash for a carefully selected used car.


That's exactly what we do.  I haven't had an car loan since the early 70s.  No thanks.  We leased a couple of cars on our business back in the 80s, but not since.  We buy what we can afford, cash on the barrelhead. (Technically a check, but you get my drift.)   

A couple of weeks ago we replaced my 2001 SUV with a just-off-lease 2017 RAV4 hybrid. Low mileage, great condition. Of course, the finance guy wanted to talk to us about loans, but I pulled out my checkbook instead. 

He asked me when he could deposit the check - when would it be "good?" I told him it's good right now.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> That's exactly what we do.  I haven't had an car loan since the early 70s.  No thanks.  We leased a couple of cars on our business back in the 80s, but not since.  We buy what we can afford, cash on the barrelhead. (Technically a check, but you get my drift.)
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we replaced my 2001 SUV with a just-off-lease 2017 RAV4 hybrid. Low mileage, great condition. Of course, the finance guy wanted to talk to us about loans, but I pulled out my checkbook instead.
> 
> He asked me when he could deposit the check - when would it be "good?" I told him it's good right now.


Yep, pay cash for low mileage good used cars...can't beat 'em, overall!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 5, 2020)

When I was working, and driving a lot, and getting a mileage allowance from the company, I was interested in buying a new car/truck every 2 or 3 years.  However, in retirement, and driving only 6 or 7 thousand miles a year, changing vehicles frequent;y seems like a waste of money.  For openers, a new vehicle loses at least 20% of its value the moment you drive off the lot.  By the time it reaches 3 years old, it has lost at least half its value.  Leasing seems, to me, an endless waste of funds.  If a person finds a good reliable vehicle to start with, then follows the routine maintenance faithfully, there is no reason why it can't last at least 100K miles....and if given a bit of extra care, 200K is not uncommon.  Buying a well maintained used car/truck is probably the best overall value for a person's dollars, but one should Always take the vehicle to a reliable independent mechanic, for a thorough checkout...and research things like CarFax to get the vehicles history.  Another thing to be cautious/aware of is the Spring/Summer influx of seemingly nice used cars....which have been through a flood...thousands of these money pits hit the used car market every year.


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I already asked. the 19s are gone.  Will be getting a 2020, which they will be wanting to start moving out to make room for the 2021s. So, a good deal is still an option




you can still get 69s here marie


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Not sure if I ever mentioned this, but my current car is a lease.  The lease ends in the spring, so it is off to go shopping.  First time in years I have done this solo.  I mean, I have input from people I trust, but basically it is all on me this time.
> I am going to buy rather than lease, this time. And going back to a gas car, rather than electric.  The electric was Rick's dream, which I am glad he got fulfilled, but I no longer want one.
> 
> On the advice of several people, I went yesterday to a local Toyota dealer.  I am looking first at the Rav 4.  It is AWD, and great in the snow.  I liked the one I looked at. I am going to go back soon for a test drive.  Then go from there.  I am really looking forward to this new adventure.  I would like to travel some, and long distance trips are hard in an electric. There are not enough easily accessable public charging ports to make travel feasible in an electric.  I will NOT miss it.
> ...


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I get what you all are saying. @Aunt Bea I have had the same insurance agent for over 20 years. Pretty satisfied with service I am getting from them.  They have treated me well over the years.
> 
> As for my decision to buy, rather than lease. Our last few cars have been leases. So I get the advantages of it.  But in discussions with others, and putting my own thoughts into the matter, I do want to buy this time.  A Toyota can and will last me a long time, and will treat me well, as long as I treat it well.  I do have the money to buy the car outright, with no hit to my investments and long term financial future.  And to be honest, I am tired of HAVING to go car shopping every three years.
> 
> ...


@Marie5656  Makes perfect sense.  I leased in the past which was fine but I was glad to get pass the leasing phase.  Leasing works great for some people but not my cup of tea at this stage in my life.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2020)

Don M. said:


> When I was working, and driving a lot, and getting a mileage allowance from the company, I was interested in buying a new car/truck every 2 or 3 years.  However, in retirement, and driving only 6 or 7 thousand miles a year, changing vehicles frequent;y seems like a waste of money.  For openers, a new vehicle loses at least 20% of its value the moment you drive off the lot.  By the time it reaches 3 years old, it has lost at least half its value.  Leasing seems, to me, an endless waste of funds.  If a person finds a good reliable vehicle to start with, then follows the routine maintenance faithfully, there is no reason why it can't last at least 100K miles....and if given a bit of extra care, 200K is not uncommon.  Buying a well maintained used car/truck is probably the best overall value for a person's dollars, but one should Always take the vehicle to a reliable independent mechanic, for a thorough checkout...and research things like CarFax to get the vehicles history.  Another thing to be cautious/aware of is the Spring/Summer influx of seemingly nice used cars....which have been through a flood...thousands of these money pits hit the used car market every year.


Don, son had an Acura he got 450,000 miles from!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2020)

We could probably have wrung many more years and miles from my 2001 Infiniti that had only 160K on it, but couldn't improve it's gas mileage nor change the outdated safety features.  

Our new car came with all its service records. It was leased and serviced at the dealership where we purchased it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 6, 2020)

yourcarbuyingadvocate.com


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2020)

Marie, I'm very happy for you and I wish you good luck in buying a new car.  We always paid cash for our vehicles and never leased any cars or trucks.  My nephew lives in Massachusetts and used to have a Rav4 that he was very happy with, that was years back, not sure he still has it or not.  He gets lots of snow and liked the way it handled snowy weather.


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 6, 2020)

Good luck on your adventure.   At 148000 on my old Honda Civic, I will soon be doing what you are.

You probably already know, but someone on another forum told me some interesting news about late model cars.

It concerns the parking sensor beeper, and according to this source we are able to change the volume and frequency of it, so that for those who wear hearing aids or have some hearing impairment like me, it may prevent them from backing into someone or something causing damage.

This person could barely hear the beeper and asked the car repair person what he could do about it. Well, the guy plugged something in & adjusted the volume to max, making this car owner very happy and he said the mechanic told him that most new cars, if not all, have this ability.   So I will adjust the volume for sure for safety purposes the next time I have my wife's 2017 Accord serviced.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 6, 2020)

*@SeaBreeze  this will be my first time paying cash for a new car. But I talked it over with my brother and he thinks it would be a good move for me.  I like the no car payment thing.  
This is why I will be able to travel a bit.  And I do need things for the house.  My furnace and stove are both original to the house, meaning over 25 years old.  Got to plan for their replacements.  Going to look this summer to replace furnace, even though it still works...do not need it to fail in the middle of next winter or anything *


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 7, 2020)

Many new cars now are very advanced as far as operating controls.  My mother is in the market as well and she is absolutely lost in my car.  As you can see most all of my dash is a touchscreen. Everything is also voice activated.  You just say what you want or need and it does it.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow, now I feel like a real dinosaur. this is the dash on 2 of our cars. The only touch screen on mine are my grubby fingerprints.   Sure glad I don't have to work on these new ones anymore.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 7, 2020)

*@Floridatennisplayer  You got that right.  I am kind of used to the progression of the dashboard with my current car. But when I sat in the Rav4, and read about what the dashboard does, I was overwhelmed.  
This is one of the reasons I am waiting until spring to buy. I do not want to be learning the ins and outs of the car during the winter.  I want to be able to take my time.*


----------



## Catlady (Feb 7, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> As you can see most all of my dash is a touchscreen. Everything is also voice activated.  *You just say what you want or need and it does it*.



Geez, what happens if you say,  "I'm going to kill that idiot driver", will it do it for you?


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 7, 2020)

carsdirect.com


----------



## Catlady (Feb 8, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *  read about what the dashboard does, I was overwhelmed.  *



Marie, the word overwhelmed is an understatement.  Yes, take your time learning it.   And don't worry about it, I've had my car for 5 years and just learned how to open the hood.  

I just bought my very first smartphone yesterday and had a friend teach me how to use it.  Talk about overwhelmed.  I got her notes and will read the quick-guide these days.  Hey, I'm not THAT much of a dinosaur, I'm sure there are other geezers out there that don't even know how to use a computer or send emails, and I do.   LOL  

Mainly I got it to carry with me in case I fall and can't get to the home phone to call 911.  And also, because I'm deaf, I can text whenever possible.  And it's a good backup in case my desktop has problems or dies.    So, it's a triple win-win, wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Many new cars now are very advanced as far as operating controls.  My mother is in the market as well and she is absolutely lost in my car.  As you can see most all of my dash is a touchscreen. Everything is also voice activated.  You just say what you want or need and it does it.
> View attachment 90677


These are the cars that make me think leasing is the way to go.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We could probably have wrung many more years and miles from my 2001 Infiniti that had only 160K on it, but couldn't improve it's gas mileage nor change the outdated safety features.
> 
> Our new car came with all its service records. It was leased and serviced at the dealership where we purchased it.


Cool, Star!


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't buy new cars.  They are a (rapidly) depreciating asset.  I buy older low mileage luxury cars that hold their value or sometimes even appreciate.  I recently bought a creampuff (like new) 1994 Cadillac Eldorado Touring Coupe, 87,000 well-cared-for miles, for $3,000.  It's a very classy ride.  I'm quite sure I could re-sell it fast for $5K.  It's loaded and every single thing works perfectly.  I pay no attention to gas mileage, although the Northstar V8 managed 24 MPG on a recent trip to Charleston.  The tens of thousands of dollars I save by not buying a new or newer car easily covers the cost of gas and repairs, if any. If I drove this car for five years and the engine blew up or something, I could send it to the junkyard and still be way ahead on cost of ownership.  I realize this approach isn't for everybody however, my Cadillac, at 26 years old, is considered an antique/collectible and I have full coverage insurance (collision @ $8,000 stated value) for $465/year! Something to think about?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2020)

exwisehe said:


> Good luck on your adventure.   At 148000 on my old Honda Civic, I will soon be doing what you are.
> 
> You probably already know, but someone on another forum told me some interesting news about late model cars.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, @exwisehe.  My hearing is still good, but the beeps have to compete with my radio.  

As for the backup camera, I'm learning to check it to make sure there aren't any low profile items behind me (including small children), but most heavily rely on the (old) gold standard of rear view and side mirrors.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> I don't buy new cars.  They are a (rapidly) depreciating asset.  I buy older low mileage luxury cars that hold their value or sometimes even appreciate.  I recently bought a creampuff (like new) 1994 Cadillac Eldorado Touring Coupe, 87,000 well-cared-for miles, for $3,000.  It's a very classy ride.  I'm quite sure I could re-sell it fast for $5K.  It's loaded and every single thing works perfectly.  I pay no attention to gas mileage, although the Northstar V8 managed 24 MPG on a recent trip to Charleston.  The tens of thousands of dollars I save by not buying a new or newer car easily covers the cost of gas and repairs, if any. If I drove this car for five years and the engine blew up or something, I could send it to the junkyard and still be way ahead on cost of ownership.  I realize this approach isn't for everybody however, my Cadillac, at 26 years old, is considered an antique/collectible and I have full coverage insurance (collision @ $8,000 stated value) for $465/year! Something to think about?



My kids wouldn't let me drive my grands in a car with such old technology safety features, just as when they (my children) started driving 15 years ago, I mandated that they purchase vehicles that had air bags.  No wiggle room on that one, though my boys begged for leniency. 

With the exception of real estate, almost everything we buy is a rapidly depreciating asset.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> I don't buy new cars.  They are a (rapidly) depreciating asset.  I buy older low mileage luxury cars that hold their value or sometimes even appreciate.  I recently bought a creampuff (like new) 1994 Cadillac Eldorado Touring Coupe, 87,000 well-cared-for miles, for $3,000.  It's a very classy ride.  I'm quite sure I could re-sell it fast for $5K.  It's loaded and every single thing works perfectly.  I pay no attention to gas mileage, although the Northstar V8 managed 24 MPG on a recent trip to Charleston.  The tens of thousands of dollars I save by not buying a new or newer car easily covers the cost of gas and repairs, if any. If I drove this car for five years and the engine blew up or something, I could send it to the junkyard and still be way ahead on cost of ownership.  I realize this approach isn't for everybody however, my Cadillac, at 26 years old, is considered an antique/collectible and I have full coverage insurance (collision @ $8,000 stated value) for $465/year! Something to think about?View attachment 90821
> View attachment 90848


We've got an antique 91' classic Jeep Renegade that's  our "toy", got a nice value, straight 6 stick, 4 wd, like this one, always been garaged...but we've got 2 other vehicles and don't drive a lot... the insurance isn't much savings over a new car...we don't have other than liability insurance on the Jeep. Just have comprehensive on the 14' Caddy. Anybody know how to get insurance down...like which insurance company is the lowest price for the best coverage? I'm thinking of changing companies. Anything with wheels does deteriorate, usually, lol.:


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We've got an antique 91' classic Jeep Renegade that's  our "toy", got a nice value, straight 6 stick, 4 wd, like this one, always been garaged...but we've got 2 other vehicles and don't drive a lot... the insurance isn't much savings over a new car...we don't have other than liability insurance on the Jeep. Just have comprehensive on the 14' Caddy. Anybody know how to get insurance down...like which insurance company is the lowest price for the best coverage? I'm thinking of changing companies. Anything with wheels does deteriorate, usually, lol.:
> View attachment 90909


We use AAA.  Have been very happy with the prices, service and quick service on the couple of claims we've had.  No nonsense from them.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We use AAA.  Have been very happy with the prices, service and quick service on the couple of claims we've had.  No nonsense from them.


So you don't "bundle" your auto with your homeowners?  I've been hesitant to break that bundle up, but it just might happen.  Have you priced around to be sure your triple A is in line with the coverage you have.  Like uninsured motorist and a high liability coverage?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So you don't "bundle" your auto with your homeowners?  I've been hesitant to break that bundle up, but it just might happen.  Have you priced around to be sure your triple A is in line with the coverage you have.  Like uninsured motorist and a high liability coverage?


Yes, we recently bundled our house insurance with them.  Had separate carriers for many years but our (home) insurance agent retired and it was a hassle to find someone else to replace him.  Time to look elsewhere.  

We saved quite a bit moving home insurance to AAA, but don't regret all the years we overpaid a bit with Oregon Mutual. They were AMAZING when we got creamed in the 1994 earthquake. (They brought insurance inspectors up from San Diego within a few days, caught - and paid to repair- some structural damage that our contractors missed), and gave us settlement checks faster than anyone we knew.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My kids wouldn't let me drive my grands in a car with such old technology safety features, just as when they (my children) started driving 15 years ago, I mandated that they purchase vehicles that had air bags.


The '94 Cadillac I mentioned does have air bags and seat belts and could "take a punch" a lot better than the new little plastic econo-box cars.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 9, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We've got an antique 91' classic Jeep Renegade that's  our "toy", got a nice value, straight 6 stick, 4 wd, like this one, always been garaged...but we've got 2 other vehicles and don't drive a lot... the insurance isn't much savings over a new car...we don't have other than liability insurance on the Jeep. Just have comprehensive on the 14' Caddy. Anybody know how to get insurance down...like which insurance company is the lowest price for the best coverage? I'm thinking of changing companies. Anything with wheels does deteriorate, usually, lol.:
> View attachment 90909


The Jeep would qualify for "antique" coverage through Hagerty Insurance, which is the company I have the Cadillac insured by.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> The Jeep would qualify for "antique" coverage through Hagerty Insurance, which is the company I have the Cadillac insured by.


Thanks a lot Nautilus...will check it out.  Don't want to leave our "bundle" policy, so this might be the answer.  The auto policies went up by 30 bucks a month!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Many new cars now are very advanced as far as operating controls.  My mother is in the market as well and she is absolutely lost in my car.  As you can see most all of my dash is a touchscreen. Everything is also voice activated.  You just say what you want or need and it does it.



So true ...  sometimes all you have to do is* think *about doing something, and it does it for you! 
I'm still in the learning process on my new car.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yes, we recently bundled our house insurance with them.  Had separate carriers for many years but our (home) insurance agent retired and it was a hassle to find someone else to replace him.  Time to look elsewhere.
> 
> We saved quite a bit moving home insurance to AAA, but don't regret all the years we overpaid a bit with Oregon Mutual. They were AMAZING when we got creamed in the 1994 earthquake. (They brought insurance inspectors up from San Diego within a few days, caught - and paid to repair- some structural damage that our contractors missed), and gave us settlement checks faster than anyone we knew.


Thanks, Star...we don't want to change companies unless we have to for the auto policy, as we've been in the "bundle" for years! Going to call them this week and "bleed on them" to lower it...lol. Know a lot of the liability issue has to do with the county you live in.  We're at the very tip end of the big H town county so that's probably the issue with the increase this year.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 9, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> I don't buy new cars.  They are a (rapidly) depreciating asset.  I buy older low mileage luxury cars that hold their value or sometimes even appreciate.  I recently bought a creampuff (like new) 1994 Cadillac Eldorado Touring Coupe, 87,000 well-cared-for miles, for $3,000.  It's a very classy ride.  I'm quite sure I could re-sell it fast for $5K.  It's loaded and every single thing works perfectly.  I pay no attention to gas mileage, although the Northstar V8 managed 24 MPG on a recent trip to Charleston.  The tens of thousands of dollars I save by not buying a new or newer car easily covers the cost of gas and repairs, if any. If I drove this car for five years and the engine blew up or something, I could send it to the junkyard and still be way ahead on cost of ownership.  I realize this approach isn't for everybody however, my Cadillac, at 26 years old, is considered an antique/collectible and I have full coverage insurance (collision @ $8,000 stated value) for $465/year! Something to think about?View attachment 90821
> View attachment 90848



Look at that baby! Great shape!  A tank.  You are correct.  It is a great way to save money.  

However, for a single, senior lady......like my mom......I have different priorities.
1. Dependability is number 1!!!!!!!  I want to Minimalize chances of her breaking down out on the road.  Peace of mind for me and her.


I have always leased cars for my wife and kids and purchased for cash, cars for me.  
For them it in the past 15 years it has been Honda from our local dealership.  The entire process is 20 minutes.  Accords or CRV’s. Zero cash out of my pocket, brand new car, simple 24 month lease, 24 hour road side assistance, and in the $299 per month range.  Recently has gone above $300.  Peace of mind for me and them. Great gas mileage, Honda dealers everywhere, no hard to find parts etc.  In 15 plus years, never a breakdown or one single issue.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes, that caddy is a honey...we also loved the old Lincolns of the 90's.  Always had a company Lincoln!  Now they 
look like boats when you see them on the road, but what a great riding vehicle they were back then!


----------



## Liberty (Feb 9, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Thanks a lot Nautilus...will check it out.  Don't want to leave our "bundle" policy, so this might be the answer.  The auto policies went up by 30 bucks a month!


Just talked to them Nautilus...great folks.  Saving by switching this classic Jeep over to them for "full coverage"... previously only had liability on it.  Wouldn't it be great if you just drove classic cars!  The agent told me about the "new classics" for which the 14 Caddy coupe may qualify this year...so hope it does!

Thanks a lot for your help.  If you are ever in the neighborhood, stop in for a gourmet French meal. We owe you one, guy!


----------



## Skyking (Feb 23, 2020)

If you have the cash to buy a car...don't.  Lease the car and put your money to work in something that appreciates not severly depreciates.  Buy a blue chip stock like Microsoft or Amazon or Visa instead.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

@Marie5656   and anyone else interested....

I've had the experience just once, of purchasing a car, just a couple years old, with cash.
Very glad I did make that decision.  It was right for me.

Truly enjoyed doing it at the time, and have enjoyed the feeling, ever since,
the many years of no ongoing payments.... and it is still running well ( I myself, can no longer drive, but _it's_ running fine!)
It gave many years of service (still is) while car prices have gone up, so I don't feel any need to get anything back for it.


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> A person should shop for new insurance companies every few years. I think Marie, you may be surprised how much money you'll save with a new company. Then, when their rates increase after awhile, you go on to the next.
> 
> Try asking a broker to find you a good deal rather than the agents.



I would add to this that what is down on paper isn't necessarily what you will get from an insurance policy.
I used to sell insurance.  Price and promises aren't the only factor to consider.
Many companies are very slow to honor claims, and many companies chisel out profits by fighting claims that are valid.
Reputation matters. A lot.  
Fine print matters. A lot.  You discover that the only way to get repairs reimbursed is if you get them done
in another city in another state.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

Although possibly not practical for you, an option is to move somewhere that you don't need a vehicle to 
live.  Rent a car for occasional road trips.  Move to where there is public transportation and Uber.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

bearcat said:


> Although possibly not practical for you, an option is to move somewhere that you don't need a vehicle to
> live.  Rent a car for occasional road trips.  Move to where there is public transportation and Uber.


 welcome to the forum, pleased to see you've settled in with us very quickly  

 Marie has already bought her new car... so it's a bit of a moot point, and I'm sure @RadishRose will let you know that she is very experienced when it comes to Insurance..  however, you will learn as you go about most of us, , and again welcome to the forum


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2020)

Off topic posts have been removed, please continue with the discussion, thanks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

bearcat said:


> Thank you, hollydooolyripple.
> Your point of view seems myopic.  I'm not necessarily addressing an OP or the existing cliques.
> In fact, I passionately despise cliques and the arrogantly entrenched.
> 
> ...



Whatever your motives, there's no cause to be rude.


----------

